# Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung



## Nico-s (4. April 2017)

*Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mich gefreut, endlich den Netgear Router durch eine Fritz!Box zu ersetzen..und nun das: Steam verliert in unregelmäßigen Abständen die Verbindung. Mal nach 5 Minuten, manchmal aber auch erst nach 1-2 Stunden. Das komische daran ist, dass auch nur Steam davon betroffen ist, andere Programme wie Skype, Teamspeak oder Onlinegames haben keinerlei Verbindungsabbrüche. Der PC ist über LAN an die Fritz!Box angeschlossen.
Habe Steam auch mal auf meinem Laptop installiert, allerdings bricht dort die Verbindung auch in unregelmäßigen Abständen ab. (gleiche LAN Verbindung). Dieses Problem bestand zuvor mit dem Netgear WNR2000v4 nicht. 

 Wie ich bisher versucht habe das Problem zu beheben: 
- Modem und Router neustart
- Steam Ports freigeben 
- UPnP auf Modem sowie Router deaktivieren
- Steam neu installiert

Es handelt sich zum eine Fritz!Box 4040 mit der neusten Software.

Würde es vielleicht was bringen, mal den LAN Port zu wechseln?

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe


----------



## NatokWa (4. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Ist NUR!! Steam aktiv wenn die Verbindung verlohren geht , oder machst du dann auch was anderes (Online-Gaming/Youtube/Surfen u.ä.) ?

BTW : Warum Modem UND Router ? Sofern möglich sollte Grundsätzlich der ROUTER das Modem sein , sonst benutzt du den nur als nen Netzwerkverteiler .......


----------



## Nico-s (4. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Ja, meine das als Wlan-Router sry. Habe es auch schon probiert wenn nichts anderes gemacht wird (Youtube etc), die Verbindung geht aber trotzdem weg.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Teste mal ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## NatokWa (4. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Teste mal ein anderes Netzteil.



Da es bei ihm ein Programmspezifisches Problem ist dürft ein NETZTEIL-Wechsel nichts bringen .......

Ok nochmal warum ich oben frage ob noch was anderes gemacht wurde AUSSER Steam (gleichzeitig) : NICHT um herrauszufinden ob etwas STÖREN könnte , sondern um herrauszufinden ob Steam immer DANN die Verbindung verliert wenn es GANZ ALLEINE läuft , ohne das etwas anderes auf das I-Net zugreift .
Aber das evtl dahintersteckende Problem läst sich auch anders "erfragen" : Ist der Router auf "Verbindung dauerhaft halten" (Internet) gesetzt oder etwa auf "Nur verbinden wenn benötigt" ? Es sollte IMMER auf ersterem stehen da letzeres eben zu solchen Probs wie deinem führen kann .


----------



## Nico-s (4. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Es ist egal was ich gerade mache (YT, Onlinegaming, oder halt gar nichts), ich kann immer aufm 2. Bildschirm beobachten, wie die Verbindung abbricht bei Steam. Es hat auch wie gesagt keinerlei Auswirkungen auf andere Programme. Nur bei Steam ist die Verbindung für 2-3 Sekunden weg. Die Verbindung bleibt dauerhaft erhalten.

Was mir aber grad in den Fritzbox Einstellungen aufgefallen ist, dass beim Online-Monitor die WAN Verbindung als getrennt angezeigt wird? Schon etwas merkwürdig, da ich ja ganz normal ins Internet komme..
Edit: Habe das Kabel aus der WAN Buchse raus und wieder reingesteckt, sowie den LAN Port der zum PC führt mal gewechselt. Jetzt steht da auch das WAN Verbunden ist...mal schauen wie es jetzt läuft.
Edit 2: Problem besteht weiterhin. WAN wird aber weiterhin als Verbunden angezeigt


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Da es bei ihm ein Programmspezifisches Problem ist dürft ein NETZTEIL-Wechsel nichts bringen ........


Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Nico-s (5. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Solle man vielleicht mal die Fritz!Box umtauschen? Weil es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich gar nichts zu diesen Problem im Internet finde...


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (5. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Netzwerkkabel mal gegen WLAN-Stick tauschen um die allgemeine Verbindung von der Fritzbox zum PC zu testen.
Wenn es dann nicht anders ist, liegt das Problem im Anschluss *vor *der Fritzbox (Hausanschluss, falsche Konfiguration durch Anbieter etc.).
Ein wechsel das Netzteils kann auch in Betracht gezogen werden.

Bei mir und Verwandtschaft sind bei Verbindungsproblemen bei der Fritzbox 6390 jeweils die Netzteile schuld gewesen.
Netzteil getauscht und es war als wenn eine neue Fritzbox angeschlossen wurde. (einstellbares Laptop Netzteil) 
Diese Problematik entsteht erst durch kleine Verbindungsabbrüche und später verliert man alle 3 bis 10 Minuten die Verbindung ins Internet.
Bei mir ist am Ende keine Verbindung mehr ins Internet zustande gekommen. 

Teste einfach alle Möglichkeiten durch. Kabel/Netzteil tauschen, WLAN Stick probieren, Gerät zurücksetzen falls eventuell ein Firmware Update Fehler hinterlassen hat.


----------



## NatokWa (5. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Oh man ... LEST ihr eigendlich wirklich was der TE geschrieben hat ? Offensichlich NICHT .....
Er schreibt groß und breit das ALLES probkemlos läuft , alles außer STEAM welches als EINZIGES seine Verbindung verliert , damit KANN das kein "allgemeines" Problem sein das mit "Standart" Aktionen wie den hier beschriebenen gelöst werden kann .... würde dier Verbindung natürlich "allgemein" abbrechen hättet ihr Recht , TUT sie aber nicht .

WARUM allerdings ausgerechnet Steam als einziges nicht mitmacht ...... fällt mir nix mehr zu ein .


----------



## Nico-s (5. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Habe jetzt grade mal wieder eine Runde Rainbow Six gespielt und wurde dort mal eben gleichzeitig mit Steam raus geworfen. Das ist natürlich interessant..Skype Verbindung blieb erhalten. Ich werde mal die Tipps die oben beschrieben wurden ausprobieren. Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Oh man ... LEST ihr eigendlich wirklich was der TE geschrieben hat ? Offensichlich NICHT .....


Du hast nicht so viel Erfahrungen mit Routern gelle?

Und wenn Steam die Auslastung erheblich steigert, kann ein Router bei schwachem Netzteil überlastet werden.

Also kann man das mal testen.


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (6. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



NatokWa schrieb:


> WARUM allerdings ausgerechnet Steam als einziges nicht mitmacht ...... fällt mir nix mehr zu ein .



Weil gerade Steam mehr Daten schaufelt als ein Skype welche meistens nur für Sprachtelefonie ins Ausland verwendet wird. 

Jetzt ist die dritte Fritzbox 6390 bei einem Bekannten dran, wo erst einmal das Netzteil ausgetauscht wird, weil es zu ständigen Verbindungsproblemen kommt.


----------



## Nico-s (6. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Kenne mich jetzt nicht wirklich aus mit den Netzteilen, deswegen frage ich lieber nach: das jetzige Netzteil hat 12V 2A. Welches sollte ich denn benutzen? Das vom alten Wlan-Router kann ich bestimmt nicht nehmen, weil es nur 12V 0,6A hat..


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



Nico-s schrieb:


> das jetzige Netzteil hat 12V 2A. Welches sollte ich denn benutzen? .


12V - 2A.
Die sind relativ selten, aber lieferbar:
KFD Universal Netzteil 12V 2000ma Ladegerat: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

aha, und bei der über/unterlast durchs netzteil hervorgerufen wird also nur eine spezifische verbindung gekillt anstelle das sich die hardware zum selbstschutz resettet ? 
macht keinen sinn aber würde mich beim fritz müll auch nicht mehr wundern


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> das sich die hardware zum selbstschutz resettet ? :


Welche Hardware soll sich resetten?
Die Synchronisation fällt beim DSL aus, mehr nicht.


----------



## NatokWa (7. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welche Hardware soll sich resetten?
> Die Synchronisation fällt beim DSL aus, mehr nicht.



Dann währe ALLES weg und nichtt wie beschrieben das Skype noch weiterlief OHNE Verbindungsverlust . Ist die Syncro Weg dann ist ALLES weg ... so .. WER hat jetzt nicht so viel Ahnung von Routern ??


----------



## Nico-s (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Habe jetzt einfach die Fritz!Box zurückgegeben und habe einen TP-Link Wlan-Router gekauft. Bisher läuft alles stabil.


----------



## NatokWa (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Uff .... von "du kannst auch Pech haben" zu "Billig-Schrott-Lotterie" .... naja wenns läuft .....


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Uff .... von "du kannst auch Pech haben" zu "Billig-Schrott-Lotterie"


Nur mal so: es gibt auch gute TP-Link Router.
Und auch AVM hat schon mal Mist gebaut (7270).

Also laß Dich nicht entmutigen.


----------



## Nico-s (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steam verliert seit Routerwechsel ständig die Verbindung*

Bisher absolut keine Probleme. Solange es tut was es soll..


----------

